# Jerry Hill Longbow Company



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 11, 2010)

Is this company still around, or did they fold?

I had a nice JH Wildcat Deluxe that was my first ever traditional bow (I have since sold the bow), but I can't seem to find anything about the company........

Anyone Know?


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2010)

To the best of my knowlage Jerry has stopped building bows.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Like I said I sold my Wildcat to another fellow and he was wanting to know if they were still around etc... I could not find any contact info for the company on the net.

The bow I sold him was in excellent condition and was only used to hunt with for acouple of seasons. I just needed the money so I sold it. I think he was just wanting the company info in case he ever needed some help etc....

Thanks again...


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2010)

Jerry post on Trad Gang ........ passing along stories of his uncle Howard Hill. You or your friend could PM him there probably.


----------



## Flatbow (Apr 11, 2010)

Try Traditional Archery Sales.....out of Lakeland, Fla..
He had one not long ago listed on his site, he carries a lot of used bows.  Lynn Busby is his name.


----------

